# FAQ - Mk2 3.2 VR6 (BUB) Maintenance & Service



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Maintenance & Service - *

As the title indicates, these are service and maintenance procedures specific to the 3.2 VR6 (BUB) engine. For a better idea of what's inside, I've linked a YouTube video from 2007 of a cut-away 3.2 VR6 engine which shows many of the hidden features like the cyclone oil separator and PVC diaphragm inside the valve cover 'hump'. Click *here* to watch.

*• Accessory Belt, Tensioner & Pulley Replacement*
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/how-to-vr6-3-2-accessory-belt-tensioner-pulley-repair.1983693

*• Adding a Drain Valve to the Oil Filter Housing*
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/just-found-this-oil-drain-valve.237906/page-4#post-9408655

*• Air Filter Replacement*
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/how-to-vr6-3-2-bub-air-filter-replacement.1895807

*• Air Box Removal*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2001479

*• Brake Discs and Pads Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1576106

*• FAQ - 3.2 VR6 Camshaft Adjustment Valve (N206 & N318) Test*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2014293

*• Charcoal Canister & N80 Purge Valve Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2010337

*• Detecting 3.2L V6 Chain Stretch with VCDS or OBDeleven*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1836951

*• G28 Speed/Crank Position Sensor Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2014267

*• PCV Diaphragm Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1851037

*• PCV Diaphragm Replacement - Alternative*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1965923

*• Plenum Removal for Drain Inspection & Cleaning*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1979747

*• Secondary Air Pump Filter Cleaning*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=9391375

*• Spark Plug & Coil Pack Change*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1286697

*Workshop Manuals & SSPs - *

These documents can be found in the Knowledge Base linked below -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

*• Engine BUB, CBRA - 3.2 ltr, 4-Valve - A005TT01120
• Fuel Supply System ~ Engine ID: BUB, BPY, CPR-A, CDM-A, CCY-A, CET-A CEP-B
• Fuel Injection BUB, CBRA - 3.2 ltr, 4-Valve - A005TT00820
• SSP 924603 3.2 Engine*

*OBDII Scanners - *

As the market for OBDII scanners continues to grow in both popularity and options, the Forum is starting to get more information from our members on how to use these devices and their personal opinions on how well they work. They all have their own pros and cons so you can read through the links below to see which one may work best for your needs.

*FAQ - OBDII Scanner Reviews*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2014603

*Timing Chain and Timing Chain Tensioner -*










*Detecting 3.2L V6 Chain Stretch with VCDS*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1836951

Here's an excellent video from *IPG3.6* on how this is done. Click *here* -











This can be done with an OBD device; (e.g VCDS or OBDeleven). The timing chains values in blocks 90,91, 208 & 209 must always be read when the engine is warm. Measurements must always be taken at a minimum of about 60°C operating/oil temperature or higher, otherwise the Variable Cam Adjusters will not be fully active. Measurements are always taken at idle.

Audi hasn't published anything official, so we're all sort of left on our own when it comes to this topic. I think most people discover they have a chain issue when the engine doesn't run properly (mis-fire) or there's a distinct "marbles in a can" noise on side side of the engine where the oil cap is located.

These two Youtube videos from an Audi A3 will give you an idea of what you might hear:

This is what the engine should sound like -
*Audi A3 3.2 Noise after Timing Chain Replaced*





This is the "marbles in a can" sound -
*A3 3.2 Timing Chain Noise*





There are a few tell-tale indicators that can be checked with an OBDII device; (a) measurement of chain stretch by looking at the 208 and 209 measuring block values and (b) the appearance of fault code P0016 which indicates Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) & Engine Speed Sensor (G28) are out of sync.

I think it's safe to say 3.2 VR6 owners can start to expect this after the 150,000 mile mark, but that's a very general statement. The point is, the Mk2 3.2 VR6 is an old car now. Since the last one was built in 2010, you're looking at this engine being at least 11-years old now.

About all we can do is frequent oil/filter changes and avoid "long life" oil. Monitor the engine and don't thrash it.

In the US, Canada and Australia there were a series of class action law suits on *Timing Chains* and *Timing Chain Tensioners*. If you suspect your timing chain may be affected, it might be worth a trip to an authorized *Audi Service Center* and have a sit down chat with the Service Manager to discuss what options may be available to you. Just be aware depending on the limitations of these suits, the window of opportunity may have passed.

*• USA -* Volkswagen Timing Chain Settlement - Home
*• UK -* Not found - anyone?
*• Canada -* Volkswagen/Audi Timing Chain Canadian Settlement</br> Règlement canadien concernant les chaînes de distribution de véhicules Volkswagen et Audi
*• Austraila - * https://www.mauriceblackburn.com.au/cla ... ss-action/

This technical report (sorry, it's in German) goes into a great deal of detail on early chain problems and it's at least worth looking through. Basically, Audi changed chain supplier and they stamped their logo too deep on each link causing a weakness -

*Timing Chains Defect on VW/AUDI VR6*

Following an outstanding investigation by Christian Schlenger & Michael Lorch (2009) from the Audi A3 Quattro forum, while there were more serious issues with the early Sachs chains, even after they were changed to Iwis, the problem was determined to be more about the condition and effects of the oil than of the chain itself -

_"Cause: If the VR6 MPI 3.2-liter engines of the VW/Audi Group are operated with engine oils according to the Longlife specification in the Longlife service interval predominantly in short-distance operation with many cold-start phases, the timing chains, which are susceptible to hydrogen embrittlement, are damaged by aggressive blowby, water entry in the engine oil and particles dissolved in the oil (glass fibers, oil carbon, soot) to such an extent that they can elongate and break. Older Sachs chains can break due to an embossing in the chain plate in conjunction with swelling load."

"Solution: An early oil change service (maximum 10000 km to 15000 km or 1 year, whichever comes first) using suitable engine oils (such as Mobil 10W40) and avoiding short-distance cycles can prevent elongation and breakage of timing chains, since no corrosive medium can form in the oil, which attacks the chain materials and damages them through hydrogen embrittlement. Furthermore, no foreign particles collect in the oil, causing the chain to wear. The formation of oil sludge is also prevented."

"Further reading:The compiled findings lead to the conclusion that it is not a problem specific to the VW/Audi VR6 MPI 3.2-liter unit. Rather, the summarized findings could be applied to any engine of the groups that is driven by timing chains and operated predominantly in short-distance operation at longlife service intervals using engine oils according to the longlife specification. Turbo-charged engines with a low oil volume in the oil circulation system, engines with FSI technology and engines made of light metals such as aluminum, etc. should be viewed critically."_

*Article Credit -*
Defective timing chains on VW/AUDI VR6 MPI 3.2 liter unit BDB, BMJ, BUB & BFH, BML
By Christian Schlenger & Michael Lorch 2009
Here's the original article. It's in German but you can use a translator like DeepL to read it -


https://www.deepl.com/en/translator




https://www.ttforum.co.uk/attachments/bericht_vr6_3-2_kettentrieb_onlinevers-pdf.479276/?hash=4c8532209f5bc744aea561e4ca0f9cab



*Timing Chain Replacement - *









There are a number of Youtube videos out there that show what's involved if you want to tackle this yourself. I've selected two that I think cover this quite well -

*How To Properly Time and Install Timing Chains on an R32 VR6*





This is the first in a 12-part series of a timing chain replacement for a Golf Mk5 -
*Winter Car Project - Timing Chain on Golf R32 Mk5 (VR6) - Part 1*





*PCV Replacement Alternative*

As shown below, the OEM TT vent tube (left) can be replaced with a Touareg vent tube and PCV assembly (right) with very little modification. This will save you the enormous cost of removing and replacing the entire valve cover since Audi doesn't sell the rubber PCV diaphragm needed to make the repair.


----------

